# Best External Filter to buy?



## Brian Murphy (30 Oct 2012)

I currently have a Juwel Rio 400 (400-450l) and have an Allponds 1400L/H +UV and Im in the process of connecting a sodastream Co2 diffuser/reactor like the one below to it.  I need more flow and water movement in my tank so I want to get a new 2nd external filter but on the cheap.  I can't afford a new Eheim so was thinking if I can't get one 2nd hand for under £100 I was gonna go for a 2nd APS filter but maybe upping it to the 2000L/H model.  It will also help with clearing the water as I still see quite a bit of debris floating about.  What are your thoughts on this? Im edging towards buying a 2nd APS filter myself.


----------



## BigTom (30 Oct 2012)

I'm really not very knowledgeable about filters, but have a look at zooplus - they have very good prices on Eheim stuff, might find one in budget if that's what you're after ideally.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filters_pumps


----------



## dw1305 (31 Oct 2012)

Hi all,


> I can't afford a new Eheim so was thinking if I can't get one 2nd hand for under £100


 I only have Eheims, and all of mine were second hand via EBAY (or "Aquarists Classified" before EBAY existed). The only one I've ever had fail mechanically was a Eheim Ecco, and some of the 2213 Classics are at least 20 years old.

The great advantage of Eheims is you can get spares for them. I've got a couple of RENA internals that I liked, but as soon as they are obsolete, you can't get spares and you have to throw them away eventually.

cheers Darrel


----------



## REDSTEVEO (31 Oct 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> > I can't afford a new Eheim so was thinking if I can't get one 2nd hand for under £100
> ...



Personally I go for Eheim everytime, I have got an Eheim Professional 2 on my Trigon 190 which I have had for about ten years. I have also got an Eheim Classic 2213 on another tank in the garage which I have had for almost 20 years. If you can't afford a new one look for a decent second hand Eheim.

Steve


----------

